# First cycle suggestions



## kilrkonman (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey everyone new to the lifestyle but really want to start a cycle, any suggestions for first timer?


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 13, 2014)

Test enanthate @ 500 mgs a week


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 13, 2014)

http://anasci.org/vB/showthread.php?t=27264


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 13, 2014)

Need your age  weight  and training experience ? Thks


----------



## kilrkonman (Feb 13, 2014)

42, 6'2, 245lbs, been lifting on and off since I was 15, been lifting hard and steady 2 years


----------



## Nattydread (Feb 13, 2014)

Welcome aboard bro. You posted this in wrong area. Maybe one of the mods will move for you so more members can see and help out.
For a first cycle you can't go wrong with test e or cyp at about 400-500mg.


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 13, 2014)

I saw great first cycle results with  a Test E  only cycle  @ 250 / week.   But you are a lot bigger than me., so 400 would be a good run.


----------



## kilrkonman (Feb 13, 2014)

Thx man, sry for posting in the wrong place, damn newbies, lol!!! a ton of people I know are on tren, why is everyone saying stay away from this? How long should I run test?


----------



## Slate23 (Feb 13, 2014)

Tren is for very experienced steroid users. Lots of negative sides and its just not needed in your case. You are a big guy but do you know your body fat percentage? Some steroids can cause gyno (bitch tits) and if you are more likely to get it if you are overweight.


----------



## kilrkonman (Feb 13, 2014)

not sure of my exact body fat percentage but I am not overweight, ok so I will stay away from tren, if I use test will I have to use a pct after my cycle and if so what is recommended and when to start taking it?


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 13, 2014)

Read the link I posted it has all the info u r looking for. http://anasci.org/vB/showthread.php?t=27264


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 13, 2014)

Test Cyp and dbol. 500mg split a week and 50mg dbol a day. Stay simple and have a pct plan and have it  purchased before u start.. 12 weeks is a good beginner cycle..
Thks.

I'd most likely buy an online complete blood panel workup to check liver function and both natural testosterone level and estrogen to know how you stand which effects dose and pct regimine IMO.


----------



## Slate23 (Feb 13, 2014)

Yeah just read one of the articles on this site for beginners. They will answer everything you need to know. Research, research, research. Your first cycle can change your life. Good luck brother.


----------

